
Postage prices set to go down for the first time since 1919 - apo
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/08/news/companies/stamp-price-decrease/index.html
======
a3n
Why not make postage free, paid for by all the garbage in our mailbox that we
throw out? It works for the web.

